
The great nutrient collapse – key crops are getting less nutritious due to CO2 - Osiris30
https://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2017/09/13/food-nutrients-carbon-dioxide-000511
======
glofish
Let's not jump the gun here. It just shows that there is more to nutrition
than simply calories in and calories out.

Changing the size of algae alters the way it gets utilized by zooplankton.
That is a far cry from an actual "collapse" of its nutritional content.

Of course, no paper could ever resist a clickbait title.

------
numtel
Don't forget how CO2 impacts us too.

> on average, a typical participant’s cognitive scores dropped 21 percent with
> a 400 ppm increase in CO2

[https://thinkprogress.org/exclusive-elevated-co2-levels-
dire...](https://thinkprogress.org/exclusive-elevated-co2-levels-directly-
affect-human-cognition-new-harvard-study-shows-2748e7378941/)

------
mips_avatar
There does seem to be evidence that our fruits and vegetables are getting less
nutritious[1]. However this seems to be mostly that we are optimizing for
everything other than micronutrients and nutrition. When we optimize for
growth speed, weather resistance, pest resistance we must be giving up
something. Luckily this is a great candidate for a market solution. Plenty of
people pay a price-premium for higher nutrient foods (such as higher omega-3
in cage free eggs)

[1] [https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/soil-depletion-
an...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/soil-depletion-and-
nutrition-loss/)

------
not_a_cop75
So maybe we have to simply cut down on our use of fertilizers if we want the
same quality product as before?

------
8bitsrule
The last sentence: "When his paper was finally published in 2014, Loladze
listed his grant rejections in the acknowledgements."

Five years may not be a long time ... depending on how much time we have.

